

The GoDaddy Ad That Has Been Pulled from SuperBowl - adzeds
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blDezzNEX3E

======
adzeds
Do you think it is right to have pulled it?

Do you agree/disagree?

~~~
throwaway000002
This fiasco is clearly a publicity stunt and a poor one at that. This is a
total non-event.

